# Injector cleaning



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

I know there's a lot of YouTube videos out there on this subject but haven't seen any on this type of injector cleaning. Anyone clean there's?! Seems no one has ok well I did and the car runs much better now. Ask me how I did it! Or not!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

